# Finally got to put some meat in the freezer!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Leo (Helms Deep) and I went out on Thursday in serch of meat! My freezer has been looking sadly empty for too long. It was a beautiful day out there and we didn't do too bad considering the late start. We were about 28 miles out.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*The BFT was soooo good!*

Sesame, cabbage, tuna salad!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch Leo and Stephanie. Lets us know when you can get out this summer and we can keep working on that bucket list.
TIM


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll did dern good!!!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great post that should get all of us in the mood to get out and fish.....


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

The sesame tuna salad is AWSOME !! It's called " Poke". ( PO-Kay ) ... Super easy to make and I will be carrying the ingredients in a bag next to my cevichi bag next time I am in tuna territory.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip with a bonus blackfin! Nice work.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like a awesome trip!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the report, really enjoy the pictures of...hmm the fish !! keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweet...


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Stephanie, I like the BIG BITE you took.

But Darlin, most people bring a Subway Sandwich when they go fishing.

You HUNTRESS YOU!!

Chowing down on a live one.

Mermaid Style!!!*













..


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

What can I say Tom, I get hungry out there!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job Stephanie and Leo....Beautiful day to be on de' G.O.M.

What a mighty big bite you hv there Huntress!!!! 

Must've been really hungry too!

Jimmy


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

note to self: invite steph fishing again so she will bring us some sushi!

way to go!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Very nice glad you are getting a good start.


----------

